# Ideas para construcción de transmisor UHF en 300 MHz



## DavidGuetta (Feb 27, 2015)

Holas 

Después de mucho tiempo fuera de la electrónica, he vuelto para intentar aclarar algo que en éste momento me está intrigando bastante, y es que estoy interesado en la construcción de pequeños transmisores para la banda UHF (300 MHz y más). Específicamente quiero armar un enlace para la banda de 300 MHz y en internet me ha sido imposible encontrar un buen diseño de un VCO para esa frecuencia.

Estuve experimentando con éste oscilador:







Y el resultado fué una frecuencia de oscilación de 400 a 440 MHz. Pero el circuito en sí es bastante caprichoso, pues era bastante inestable y me fue imposible poder bajarlo a 300 MHz (la portadora desaparecía). Cuando quería acoplar antenas, amplificadores y diodos varicap simplemente dejaba de oscilar o lo hacía erróneamente, creando espurias e interferencias.

El condensador variable lo reemplacé por un condensador de 7pF y las medidas de la bobina eran de 1x1x1 cm. El transistor que utilicé fue un MMBTH10 (versión SMD del MPSH10), la placa en que monté todo era de fibra de vidrio, y la tensión utilizada fue de 12V provenientes de una fuente regulada.

Como receptor, utilicé una tarjeta DVB-T basada en el chipset RTL2832 y sintonizador R820T + software SDR Sharp.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2015)

Buen dia DavidGuetta,Y porque no haces un vco,por ej en 160Mhz,y luego doblas su salida,Va a ser muchisimo mas estable y lo podes confeccionar con elementos comunes.  Y sino, Fijate, si de aquel lado de la cordillera,se consigue el MC100EL1648 Este ci es un vco ,capas de funcionar hasta 1Ghz,con muy pocos elementos externos.

E aqui el datasheet.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC100EL1648-D.PDF

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2015)

Yo no hice mucho de UHF, pero lo mejor que me anduvo fue éste circuito:

te lo dejo por si te sirve el tema de las bobinas, que en esa frecuencia es medio complicado.

Saludos C


----------



## Landrs (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola amigo estoy viendo tu circuito y me intereso bastante, yo se que paso ya mucho tiempo, pero igual quiero preguntar, dices haber cambiado ese transistor pnp por un mpsh10, tengo entendido que este es NPN, que modificaciones hiciste al circuito para que funcionara? Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 28, 2016)

Landrs dijo:


> Hola amigo estoy viendo tu circuito y me intereso bastante, yo se que paso ya mucho tiempo, pero igual quiero preguntar, dices haber cambiado ese transistor pnp por un mpsh10, tengo entendido que este es NPN, que modificaciones hiciste al circuito para que funcionara? Saludos.


Hola a todos , caro don Landrs a principio canbias los transistor por un NPN (BFR91 o BFR96 por ejenplo) , la polaridad de la fuente de alimentación DC y listo .
Debes funcionar de imediato , pero como lo transistor es otro , seguramente las capacitancias internas son diferentes , asi es nesesario reayustar lo tanque LC para generar la frequenzia deseada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2016)

Yo estoy trabajando muy lentamente en otra solución... ocurre que hace un tiempo adquirí varios receptores portátiles con la idea de intervenir antes de la fi de 10.7mhz... pero al abrirlos me encontré con que el diseño era algo diferente... todo se hace entorno a un único circuito integrado sin demasiadas complicaciones para esa banda.

Por eso se me ocurrió simplemente mezclar una frecuencia fija de 132mhz a la entrada de la antena a fin de poder recibir de 220 a 240 mhz empleando el receptor sin ninguna modificación (usando la misma sintonía de 88 a 108 mhz, recibiría de 220 a 240 mhz). Misma técnica la asumo válida para el emisor.

Qué opinan?


----------



## smoke (Nov 28, 2016)

DJ_Glenn, no te olvides del filtro previo, un muy buen pasabanda en 220-240MHz, de lo contrario las FM entrarán directamente por el mezclador ( aun siendo doblemente balanceado), por lo demás, es posible hacerlo de ese modo. Recuerda que el espaciado de canales en 220MHz no es el mismo que en 88-108, por lo que no habrá compatibilidad con lo existente. Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2016)

Smoke, previo al mezclador va un filtro y un pequeño amplificador. El tema del paso de frecuencia es el punto flojo del proyecto y sólo se le podrá transmitir con exactitud de 50 o 100 khz (según el receptor). De cualquier manera, los receptores que tengo son los de la clásica "ruedita" (así se entiende mejor) y creo que no habrá problema de recibir enlaces que transmitan por ejemplo en  234.675 mhz. Mi idea es hacerle el viejo dial a correa.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola DJ_Glenn,Se me ocurre que para esa faena se podria utilizar la etapa de sintonia ,de un viejo estereo de auto,esos que venian con sintonia por permeabilidad,eran realmente muy estables,yo en mis epocas de bajas flojas,casi simpre ,hice con uno de estos, un receptor para la banda aerea,y luego claro use un demodulador en am,pero lo que yo queria lograr en esos tiempos es ver si la banda aeronautica estaba limpia de alguna espurea de mis viejos clientes de las Fms. No habia para analizador y habia que agudizar el ingenio.
Coincido con Smoke,es necesario un filtro muy selectivo a la entrada para que la recepcion sea buena y libre de interferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Holas
> 
> Después de mucho tiempo fuera de la electrónica, he vuelto para intentar aclarar algo que en éste momento me está intrigando bastante, y es que estoy interesado en la construcción de pequeños transmisores para la banda UHF (300 MHz y más). Específicamente quiero armar un enlace para la banda de 300 MHz y en internet me ha sido imposible encontrar un buen diseño de un VCO para esa frecuencia.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don DavidGuetta , cuanto a ese circuito no puder oscilar abajo de los 300MHz eso si debe a no tener un capacitor de bajissimo valor (1,5 hasta 3,3pF) entre lo Colector y Emissor del transistor oscilador  ,donde  ese capacitor es responsable por la realimentación que mantén lo oscilador activo.
Puedes tanbien tentar al azar poner un capacitor de bajo valor (alguns pF) entre lo Emissor y la tierra o masa de modo desacoplar un poco ese terminal logrando mas ganancia aun y mantengo las oscilaciones   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Landrs (Dic 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro don Landrs a principio canbias los transistor por un NPN (BFR91 o BFR96 por ejenplo) , la polaridad de la fuente de alimentación DC y listo .
> Debes funcionar de imediato , pero como lo transistor es otro , seguramente las capacitancias internas son diferentes , asi es nesesario reayustar lo tanque LC para generar la frequenzia deseada.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, solo tengo una duda el capacitor que esta en la base, de 100 pf, al cambiar la polaridad de la fuente este ya estaría de positivo a la base, que función cumple este capacitor? ya que lo he visto de esta menera en varias configuraciones de transmisores y no logro entenderlo. Al estar de base hacia negativo funciona como filtro paso bajo evitando rapidos impulsos, pero de positivo a base cual es su funcion  por favor corrijanme


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2016)

Bueno cuanto a lo capacitor de Base ( ese de 100pF) la función dese capacitor es desacoplar la base para la tierra o masa,o sea para RF la base es aterrizada y las oscilaciones son hechas entre Emissor y Colector .
Esa configuración es conocida como oscilador Collpits (realimentación de RF es hecha por capacitores o capacitancia parasitica del proprio transistor) operando en  base comun.
Para DC (curriente continua) ese capacitor es un abierto y la tensión de base es dicha por lo dibisor resistivo (5,6 K y 2,2K ) .
Cuanto a la masa o tierra sener positiva o negativa eso NO enfluenzia en nada , para RF aun es masa o tierra , o mejor una referenzia de 0Voltios para RF ( sinales AC de alta frequenzia , en ese caso 400MHz) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 3, 2016)

Buenos días Landrs.

Los Transistores, cuando se polarizan, se busca el punto optimo de funcionamiento para la Tensión Continua, es el llamado "Punto de Reposo" luego, el diseñador y dependiendo de la función que va a cumplir ese Transistor (Funcionamiento dinámico) se calculan  los Condensadores, Bobinas y demás elementos pasivos.

En el ejemplo que comentas, Post #3, el Transistor Oscilador (Para que oscile), y desde un punto de vista de la señal tiene que tener la Base a masa, el Condensador C1 de 1nF garantiza que a 120MHz sea prácticamente un corto circuito (1,3Ω).

Que el Condensador esté conectado directamente a masa o a VCC eléctricamente es lo mismo, hay que tener en cuenta que la línea de VCC está desacoplada a masa por medio de varios Condensadores de desacoplo (C6, C7, C30 en el esquema), por esta razón, la señal de RF, VCC es masa.

En la Teoría de "Análisis de Circuitos" se dice que... _Las corrientes y tensiones de reposo aparecen cuando la señal es nula o pasa por su cero respectivo_.

Sal U2


----------

